# Alternative Blood Angels paint-scheme



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Evening all!

I've almost built a sizeable batch of Blood Angels and although I was going to initially paint them in the usual coulor scheme, I'm wondering if anyone on here has painted theirs slightly differently? 

I don't really want to go down the route of a successor chapter, but I'd like to have my BA's unique? Possibly with a deeper red with purple purity seals? And my Death company in the usual black but with the same deeper red? 

Anybody have any ideas/input? I'd really appreciate it! 

Hope everyone had a great Xmas, and that Santa brought lots of plastic crack! :biggrin:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorthol said:


> Evening all!
> 
> I've almost built a sizeable batch of Blood Angels and although I was going to initially paint them in the usual coulor scheme, I'm wondering if anyone on here has painted theirs slightly differently?
> 
> ...


This post is fantastic! Merry Christmas to you too! I hope it's been a good one for you 
When you say "deeper red" what are you referring to? Do you mean a darker red than Blood Angels usually have? If so, you may want to look into the Vallejo Model Colour line and see what strikes your interest most :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Is this a darker red than GW or are you looking more toward a Flesh Tearer darkness (also note the dark purple rope on the arm)?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Is this a darker red than GW or are you looking more toward a Flesh Tearer darkness (also note the dark purple rope on the arm)?


Oooooo! I like that


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks pal! Here's a straight on shot for fun. Custom Narthecium made out of a power fist and chainsword.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

ntaw said:


> Thanks pal! Here's a straight on shot for fun. Custom Narthecium made out of a power fist and chainsword.


I see what you did there, that's a clever bit of modding.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the input Jace of Ultramar and ntaw, Haven't used Vallejo paints in a while, I was thinking a deeper shade of red yeah, maybe not as dark as Flesh Tearers but along the same lines, just to convey a bit of the BA darkness Yknow. 

Was gonna nip into my local GW to have a chat and see what he reccomended too, just for ease as I don't know anywhere local that sells Vellajo paints since Modelzone closed down as I'm eager to get cracking with my painting! nice looking conversion and paintscheme there too ntaw!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, if a GW is what you have access to, then, Mephiston Red may be your best bet. It's a Base Colour, so it will be easy to paint on after your model is primed, and it also is sold in aerosol sprays as well! Now, this colour is meant to be built upon to lighten it up to the brighter reds in the range. However, you could always paint the model Mephiston Red, wash it in Carroburgh Crimson, then tidy up in Mephiston Red again. This will leave you open to use things like Wazdakka Red, Wild Rider Red, and Evil Sunz Scarlet as possible choices for edge highlights.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I use only Citadel paints, if my model there is close to what you're thinking of I can make a tutorial/just tell you how I did it.


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

thanks all, went for Mephiston red and Carroburg crimson, going to do a test on an old model and take it from there


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Gorthol said:


> Carroburg crimson


Personally I loathe this colour and wish I never bought it (I use Bloodletter Glaze over everything at the end to tie it all together and deepen it up). I wish you luck, and would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Gorthol said:


> thanks all, went for Mephiston red and Carroburg crimson, going to do a test on an old model and take it from there


Should work!


----------



## Gorthol (Dec 16, 2015)

Made a project log for this now (take a look!) just uploaded a pic with my test subject, all feedback welcomed


----------

